# Glow in the dark prints



## smealy (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company that does glow in the dark prints? I need the actual prints not the shirts.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Any screen printer should be able to print glow in the dark ink.


----------

